# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  WoW like style map.

## Dharthez

Hello there! I have always wanted to create a map that would be similiar to the ones used in a MMORPG World of Warcraft. But I have barely ever worked with photoshop and I've never created a map. So, I'm a total newbie who doesn't know how to do anything in photoshop. I've read some tutorials but these maps don't look like the one I'd like to create. 

So here's the question. Does anyone know a way to create maps that would be similiar to the one from the World of Warcraft? Or at least some advices? 

If you don't know how they look like, here are some links to examples. 

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...-Ashenvale.jpg
http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...ingSteppes.jpg
http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...agonblight.jpg
http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...of_Outland.jpg
http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...rsongWoods.jpg

----------


## Dharthez

You're very helpful. Thanks.

----------


## Azélor

You said that you already read the tutorials ?

Well, this one could help you with the background. It's useful to blend different colors : http://www.cartographersguild.com/tu...photoshop.html

To make the mountains and hills I would recommend the Sketchy Cartography Brushes by StarRaven on deviantART
it's a classic and fits the genre pretty well
and add some withe on the mountains to make them shine a little more

----------

